# Targeting the ball (as opposed to my HAND)



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Having some difficulties with this. I've got a small Gappay ball on a string that I'm trying to teach Jessie to target, for obedience work. She wants to bite the string instead of the ball, so I wrapped most of the string around my hand, with maybe an inch or two hanging down between my fingers, so the ball is 'free floating' below my hand. Every time she goes for the ball, she gets my whole hand in her mouth. It kinda hurts. :lol: Help?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't just stand there with the ball, keep it moving and move the ball away from her in such a way that only the ball ends up in her mouth. You just gotta be quick.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: I'm not just standing there with it. Maybe I'm just not coordinated enough.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

With Lyka I move the ball away from her when she comes n to bite it, it does require coordination though. I make her miss alot when I am too quick to pull the ball away from her, but missing is better than mistargeting.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Move your hand not your arm. Kind of whip it with just your hand so only the ball moves, the string and your hand moves slower.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Could the string around your hand be a stronger visual then the ball? 
I also agree about teasing away from the dog.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Although I agree with teasing away from the dog, I disagree with having the dog try to catch the dog mid-tease. IE while the dog is moving. Most of my dog are MUCH better at catching a stationary target then a moving target, that's when I end up getting bit. When I'm working with the dogs I tease, tease, tease, hold still and let them grab it. Then if they do bite me, I correct them. If they bite me while I'm moving, that's an accident, or at least I'm willing to assume it was. But if they bite me when the toy is right there, not moving at all, that's bad targeting on their part and they need to fix that.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Makes sense. What kind of correction do you use, though? I don't want her to think the correction was for going after the ball.:???:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Usually I yell "OW" LOL If they bite me hard I will give a leash correction, but normally just the "OW" is enough for them to go "oops". If they do it again immediately afterwards I will correct them physically for it. If they hesitate to take the toy after that, I'm OK with that, a little bit of encouragement and they are right back at it, but a little more careful about their targeting. Eventually (maybe 1 session, or even less just 1 or 2 rewards) the hesitation will go away and they will come back for that toy 110%, but they will also target in the process.

I'm not into getting bit, and I expect my dogs to be smart enough to know how to target the ball and not me, assuming I am acting in a predictable manner. If I'm swinging that thing all over the place and I get bit in the process, that's my fault not the dogs and I don't do anything about it. Well, I do, but I do it to myself, I'm more careful with the ball next time


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I tried again yesterday evening, with slightly better results, though she did get my hand a few times with her front teeth, or slammed them into my hand after she closed her mouth around the ball. That hurt more than her actually biting me, believe it or not. I actually think she got a nerve the last time she did it, because my hand feels bruised but isn't, and it's kind of difficult to close my fist. :???: :lol: I think I'm getting the technique down, though - she just doesn't want to go after the ball once I stop it moving. I have to encourage her to get it. Maybe we'll figure it out before I start using the ball for obedience!


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Yep...everything everyone said, plus I wear gloves!


----------

